# Recommend me a Honda HS520 replacement



## chefwong (Nov 13, 2004)

The HS520 worked fine for my needs....typical Northeast NYC snow...
It's mainly used for the front of my house sidewalk and out backyard/driveway....

I like the machine due to it's size- space out here is a premium...
I knew purchasing it, it was a single stage.
The unit works great except when the fact that I live on the right side of the street and the snowplows ONLY plow the right and I am constantly getting plowed in.

So it's got me looking at a Ariens ST26 or a Honda/Toro equivalent.
Something smaller in footprint is more preferred over a big beastly dual stage .

Thoughs, suggestions


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)

I would stage with the Honda line of snowblowers, HS724 would be a good option for you, wheel or track version.

Snow would not be an issue.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Ditto, Honda commands a higher price but, You get what You pay for. I'd buy another Honda in a heartbeat.
My HS 520 has been good to me too. I also have a Toro 826 that is the back up to my Cub mtd on the front of my 3205 tractor. And then there's the Fisher on the truck. 
Mike


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

TwiceStroked;1095806 said:


> Ditto, Honda commands a higher price but, You get what You pay for. I'd buy another Honda in a heartbeat. My HS 520 has been good to me too.


Same here Mike. We use them too. Love the little Hondas.


----------

